# 60 gal Cube



## Sportshoes (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi.

I'm beginning a new setup from scratch. This will be a 60 gallon cube (24"x24"x24") freshwater, plant/CO2, gourami tank.

I'll be building a DIY stand and canopy but need some advice for the tank itself. Does not necessarily need to be rimless as it will have a canopy, but I'd prefer minimal corner seams.

Can anyone direct me to a vendor in the GTA who would stock these?

Thanks


----------

